# Aspire Nautilus Mini Hollowed Out Tank



## Johan Heyns (8/9/16)

Hey

Does anyone have stock on the Nautilus Mini Hollowed Out Tank?

Picture of it:


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anyone have stock on the Nautilus Mini Hollowed Out Tank?
> 
> ...


http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Acce...s-for-Tanks/Hollowed-Out-Sleeve-Nautilus-MINI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/16)

.
@Johan Heyns , I was also looking for the hollowed out sleeve and found it in the link mentioned by @BumbleBee above.
Then I came across a picture of how it actually looks when it is put together and now I'm not sure if I want it or not.
http://www.healthcabin.net/tank-ass...ire-nautilus-mini-bvc-clearomizer-p/9091.html





.


----------



## ATOMIZE.CO.ZA (9/9/16)

Hi there,

We do have stock of the Nautilus mini replacement glass with Hollowed-out Sleeve, you are welcome to follow the link below.
http://atomize.co.za/nautilus-mini-hollowed-out-sleeve?search=nautilus

Many thanks
Atomize
Live long, Vape on

449 Winifred Yell Garsfontein
Pretoria East

Reactions: Like 1


----------

